# taille en cm d'un ecran 20 pouces



## antibo (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, l'heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5 20 pouces pourrait-il me donner la largeur et la hauteur en cm de l'écran (surface affichée).. j'ai calculé aproximativement que ça doit être proche de 43cm x 27cm mais je n'en suis pas sûre...

Vous pouvez me confirmer ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

pour l'imac G4 ecran 20 c'est effectivement 43.5 x 27.3 cm ...

desolé j'ai pas de G5 mais vu que c'est un produit apple je pense que la taille des ecrans doivent etre toute pareille


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Septembre 2005)

ImacG5-20'

je confirme 43.5 x 27.3cms et une qualité époustouflante ... contraste,angle de vision .. tout est super


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

50 cm de diagonale mon cinema display 20"
le 23 " est encore plus impressionnant ,je l'ai vu dans un magasin


----------



## antibo (30 Septembre 2005)

un grand merci à tous


----------

